# Craftsman leaf blower no start



## dummy01 (Oct 7, 2010)

model 358.794770 craftsman leaf blower will not start. Has spark, clean gas/oil, 120 compression. Carb rebuild kit put in. Absolutely doesn't attempt to start at all. Needle valves look OK. Have turned them out 1 1/2 and 2 turns, but still no ignition. Spark plug is gas soaked. Is it time for a new carb?


----------



## dgktech (Oct 13, 2010)

It does sound like you have a carb problem. Double check inlet valve adjustment and make sure it is seating closed. If it is leaking and you cant get it to seal down you will need a new carb.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

dummy01 said:


> model 358.794770 craftsman leaf blower will not start. Has spark, clean gas/oil, 120 compression. Carb rebuild kit put in. Absolutely doesn't attempt to start at all. Needle valves look OK. Have turned them out 1 1/2 and 2 turns, but still no ignition. Spark plug is gas soaked. Is it time for a new carb?


I always suggest to use the old metering arm unless it was very worn as it has the proper height adjustment. Did you check the spark arrestor, it could be clogged. Ok, remove the spark plug and crank it over 15-20 times to clear any accumulated fuel from the combustion chamber, now put a small amount of fuel in the plug hole and try to start it, no choke. I should fire after 5-10 pulls. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

As Geo suggests, it may be the metering lever isn't set right, or you could have the stack wrong - the metering chamber gasket goes on first, then the diaphragm. Put it wrong, and it effectively raises the lever height and will flood easily. Could be numerous other things as the other contributors suggest. Could be a blown seal or gasket too.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Try this,take the muffler off and check the head bolts.The cylinder head bolts,seem to come loose,and cause a air leak.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Loose bolts cause not start -most of the time*

 Try moving the carb or cylinder head 1/8 inch. If either one is loose they will not start due to air leak. Check the 2 , 3/16 allen head on cylinder hold down and 2 torx bits holding carb to head for ANY looseness even 1 turn - no start.:thumbsup:


----------

